# Costume help



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I need help with my costume. The charicter I will be acting(?) is Elizabeth McClain. Last name might be changed still. Anyhow some back ground info.

Elizabeth's Father is a Steampunk style made scintist who got a hold of some Vampire blood and thought using it to exsperment with his little girl was a grat thing. Now that she is all grown up she is a hunter of all things strang and weird to bring home for daddy to play with. A monster hunt that perfers to bring things home alive.

So I'm looking for patterns or articals that have that victoriam steampunk feel to them yet would still look like she could move in them.

I'm planing on the first to make the hour trip to the nearest Joann's for fabric and to go through there binns on patterens but any thought sujestion and 'hey idiot you can't do that' would be welcome. as I get peaces done I'll post pics. Hoping to have this done for haunt con.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This site doesn't have patterns, but it does have outfits and accessories that could serve for inspiration:

http://www.steampunkemporium.com/steam.php

This site has links to recommended (by the blogger) steampunk patterns:

http://steamingenious.blogspot.com/2011/08/recommended-steampunk-patterns.html


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

While it might sound odd, you might try reading some of the Elizabeth Peters books about Amelia Peabody (character name). She (Amelia P.) is a late Victorian who is married to an Egyptologist/archaeologist, and who is constantly getting into trouble and arms herself with a toolbelt, a parasol, etc., and wears pants/trousers (quite shocking for women of that period.). The books are fun, but they also help you to understand the clothing of the period and what was and wasn't available in tools, material, etc.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love steampunk. Here are a couple of my favorites, you can maybe adapt them with a longer skirt.








\\










Whatever you decide, pics please


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For accessories, how about a whip (ala Indiana Jones), a net, a small club, a smallish pack for a period belt (ala Ichabod Crane/Johnny Depp in Sleepy Hollow), and maybe some of his goggles and old dentist tools/surgical tools, an old pith helmet, period trousers or jodpurs, boots, a small notebook/diary and (period) pen. Just remember that if you have to fly into the HauntCon, that you won't be able to have any of that stuff as carry on luggage.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Have you seen the outfits for the new hanzel and grettel movie? That could be a starting point too. They also have fun weaponry.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas. I'm going to Joann's tomorrow should have pics to morrow might on fabric and patterns at lest. maybe a pic of me glaring at the sewing machine too. can't believe I'm making my own costume when I hate sewing.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see what it looks like QueenRuby2002!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You might want to consider getting a base dress or leggings, and adding to it to make it steam-punky....black leggings with a bustle on the back, vest, ruffled shirt front over a regular shirt, armbands, top hat....easier than sewing an whole outfit.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Be practical in your design, remember that you will actually have to wear it, and probably move around a bit doing stuff too. Also give yourself more chances to be able to use it, or parts of it for future costumes. Making a costume that is only good for wearing the one time is an expensive (money and time wise) formula to follow. Design your costume so that you can use in daily life or for other, future costumes can save you in years to come.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

QR...If you need to mail part of your accessories (aka not allowed on plane stuff) just let me know you can send it to me and when I pick you up I shall deliver it to you.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ohh thanks Lady that solves the weapons problem even though they are fake I wasn't sure if they would be allowed on the plane. Though not sure yet on what that will be I'm getting the base costume down first and worring about that stuff latter.

Back from Eire and yes so far everything even colors on the costume were picked with the thought that I would be able to use it year after year with only minor changes as well as how easy the patterns were. Though this charicter is a main charicter in the haunt with her weapons changeing depending on what creature is featured this year, well that is the plan. Pics off all the parts bought and when we get the peacse done I'll take pics as we go.



















More pics are in the album labbled costumes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have some good looking beginnings. Can't wait to see your finished costume!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

From the historic end of things, late Victorian women would never wear a skirt or dress that would rise much above the ankles at the absolute highest. The bustle was on it's way out of fashion, though the corset was still worn. I like the colors you've chosen, but how will they appear in the darkness or low light of your haunt? We tend to lose more and more ability to discern color as the lights dim so colors tend to end up looking like shades of gray, though you carrying a candelabra or a lantern with reasonable ambient lighting will help.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Corset is done. We even added a hidden poket for a dagger. Well the sewing part is done I'm thinging of adding some decoration out of gold wire but not sure yet. I'll post pics in a bit were going to start work on the dress tomorrow and mom is making me learn the sewing mechine. I have issues with it.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

The corset is done





Hunter box is done





We have the cape almost done and I'll get a picture of that up when it is. I didn't take step by step pictures. so only a finished product. Also got a lot of little details I'm working on for it. As well as dieting. Have to lose 10 inches to have everything fit right. Yay Halloween and hauntcon gets me off my lazy butt.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That corset is Hot! Can't wait to see the rest!

The hunter's box really turned out great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice corset, and your little helper is a cutie


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The corset is beautiful. You are a really good sewer.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Joiseygal said:


> The corset is beautiful. You are a really good sewer.


Well I can't take the credit for that my mom runs the mechine though she is trying to coach me into useing it. When I was about 15 my aunt was teaching me to quilt, her machine had an auto feeder. I ended up runing my hane through the machine. I have been leery of useing them since. I do all the cutting and pinning though.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

The corset turned out great. I've been practicing making corsets and made a steampunk costume (with lots of trial and error) last year for a friend. 

The only thing I can say is don't discount the power of fusible interfacing on the satin fabric. It does a wonder job of trying to prevent fraying.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually the corset was the easist thing out of this project so far. Which brings up the questions why our they charging so much for the things?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Good question. From what I have researched, a good quality corset uses a fabric called coutil which usually can run from $12 to $29 (higher even depending on the type of coutil fabric). Then you have the boning which is usually a combination of spring steel and white steel instead of the plastic boning. Not only that, there are good quality grommets that wont shred the lace used to sinch up the back. Also, some of the corsets use busks which can get pricey the longer those are. Finally, the better the corset maker, the more they charge for their work. 

When the plastic boning gets warm to body temperature, they mold to your curves. The only problem with that is after a while, it can get uncomfortable. I just recently replaced the plastic boning in a few of a friends corsets with white steel boning and you can see the improvement in the corsets already.

After all that, I'm not as surprised when they charge more.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Attaching skirt to top of the dress tomorrow then I think sewing will be done except maybe adding pocket and things here and there. Anyone know a cheap easy way to make good looking fake knives? I tried making one of the knives out of the white Styrofoam I had around the house sanded it and it still looks like crap. Hate to put all this work into the dress and kit and lose it with the weapons that are suppose to be on her.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How much of the knife would actually be seen?
If it's just the handle and hilt then you can hit thrift shops for real knives you can either de-blade, or regrind the blade to make it more harmless.
But any rigid substrate/material you use for a blade has the potential for doing damage or harm if someone is stabbed with it.
You can use rubber to make a blade, shaving or grinding the edge to resemble an actual blade, and then use a metallic paint to finish it off, you may need or want to put something sandwiched between the two haves of the "blade" to help make it a bit more rigid.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

There you go what I got done. the bulk of it is done just some minor issues to take care of.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is amazing. Wonderful details. Now we will all want one!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

One what? Cape or dress?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Both of course!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah. We might be willing to do a cape for someone for the right price. Okay I might talk my mom into doing costumes if she gets paid.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

All right it's finished and though I love the costume I've come to realize nothing looks good on me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you did a great job getting a cohesive look. Now all you need is a hat and goggles


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a beaded hair piece I'm going to ware but my goggles suck so I'm not going to ware those.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think you look splendid! If you don't like your goggles maybe some of those little round tinted glasses, just a thought.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Your little helper is adorable!
As far as how things look on you, you're not alone in feeling that we don't look good in anything. The trick is to emphasize your good features and play down/don't draw attention to your lesser features.
I get the feeling that that costume will be pretty warm/hot to wear, I'd keep a water bottle or two stashed in there somewhere.


----------

